# Newbie With Jello Hands



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Not me, a relative I'm teaching to shoot. She wants to buy a gun, take a shooting class & LTC class. But, there are A LOT of obstacles. She's learned not to trust pistols. Correct grip but lots of limp wrist failures on anything bigger than .22. Even with a S&W 380 EZ. She said my Ruger LCRX 38 has too much recoil, is too loud, the trigger is too heavy & in SA she doesn't have the strength to cock the hammer. That's with wadcutters & even weaker cowboy ammo. I suggested a heavier revolver for the recoil but she picked up a Ruger SP101 2.25" barrel & said "No way, too heavy." She shoots one gun quite well WHEN I put the laser on it. Taurus TX22. I've cleared a few jams on it while she shoots it so she doesn't trust it. Works fine when I shoot it. I'm thinking her only option is a Ruger LCRX .22 with a weaker hammer spring & just hope some rounds will fire. Ok, maybe shoot 32 H&R Magum out of a .327? Maybe but I see that 32 H&R ammo is getting scarce & expensive. And the Ruger 327 is 4.2 ounces heavier than the 38. Good grief my wife shoots a 40 ounce .357 all day & she's smaller. Taurus 380 revolver? Trigger is over 14 pounds I've read. So, anyone have any ideas? We went through this years ago after she got stalked but she never found the perfect gun so at 55 she's never been armed. This time her motivation is all the civil unrest & the left's threats to come into the suburbs & attack residents. She lives alone. I suggested a 410 shotgun for the house (five 000 buckshot pellets would hurt) but she wants something to carry too.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Not making it easy for you thats for sure

LCP2 in .22 or Smith M&P in .22.

Other than that she might just have to settle for pepper spray.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

She liked my LCP .22 until she had a few failures to feed & stovepipes. She said she doesn't trust it. I might experiment with different ammo next time at the range. Works fine for me, no issues. Her fear is that she won't know how to clear a malfunction though I've showed her several times. If the LCP .22 doesn't work out I'll look at renting that M&P .22 or maybe a Ruger SR22.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Babbalou1956 said:


> Her fear is that she won't know how to clear a malfunction though I've showed her several times. If the LCP .22 doesn't work out I'll look at renting that M&P .22 or maybe a Ruger SR22.


If you're stumped, there is always the poor mans' Single Six.








A couple hundred bucks for a Ruger Wrangler which will fire six times without fail might not be the worst idea.
If she needs it, a Single-Six with a .22 mag cylinder will add some horsepower.

GW


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Ruger LCRx 22LR was my first thought after reading this thread. This issue is very common now that many see the need to protect themselves. Good luck with her and kudos to you for attempting to help. Depends on her health too.
*The Ruger LCRx 22LR is a reliable DA/SA solution here for her. I love this little Ruger.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Babbalou1956 said:


> Not me, a relative I'm teaching to shoot. She wants to buy a gun, take a shooting class & LTC class. But, there are A LOT of obstacles. She's learned not to trust pistols. Correct grip but lots of limp wrist failures on anything bigger than .22. Even with a S&W 380 EZ. She said my Ruger LCRX 38 has too much recoil, is too loud, the trigger is too heavy & in SA she doesn't have the strength to cock the hammer. That's with wadcutters & even weaker cowboy ammo. I suggested a heavier revolver for the recoil but she picked up a Ruger SP101 2.25" barrel & said "No way, too heavy." She shoots one gun quite well WHEN I put the laser on it. Taurus TX22. I've cleared a few jams on it while she shoots it so she doesn't trust it. Works fine when I shoot it. I'm thinking her only option is a Ruger LCRX .22 with a weaker hammer spring & just hope some rounds will fire. Ok, maybe shoot 32 H&R Magum out of a .327? Maybe but I see that 32 H&R ammo is getting scarce & expensive. And the Ruger 327 is 4.2 ounces heavier than the 38. Good grief my wife shoots a 40 ounce .357 all day & she's smaller. Taurus 380 revolver? Trigger is over 14 pounds I've read. So, anyone have any ideas? We went through this years ago after she got stalked but she never found the perfect gun so at 55 she's never been armed. This time her motivation is all the civil unrest & the left's threats to come into the suburbs & attack residents. She lives alone. I suggested a 410 shotgun for the house (five 000 buckshot pellets would hurt) but she wants something to carry too.


This route may take some time, maybe a lever action action 22 rifle as a confidence builder.
Have handy other firearms, and wait til asked.
Confidence or trust seems to be the issue.
I'm handling this 22 no problem,,,give me that 10 mm,lol.

Having other handguns ready upon request , just in case the CONFIDENCE Kicks in
I've experienced this issue personally, i trust may occur.
Intimidation is strong before a session


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I took my beloved out for some .22 LR. fun/training this afternoon. We had the Ruger trio of Wrangler, Mark II Target, and last but far from least, my enhanced 10/22 with a 4x scope.
She isn't confident enough to shoot the AR or Glock yet, but she is a quick study and a good shot with all of the .22s.
On the way home she asked if she could practice dry firing with my 9mm Laserlyte cartridge and one of my Glocks. She is going to do just fine!

GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

It's pretty obvious to me that "Jello Hands" thinks that she _should_ shoot, but really doesn't want to.
All of her obstructions stem from her repressed fear and distrust of guns.
Now, she's just making up excuses.

If my Jean, less than 100 pounds when fully dressed and soaking wet, and only about five feet and one inch tall, can learn to successfully use a .45 ACP 1911, which she certainly did, then any fairly physically normal woman can do the same. But only if she really wants to.
And "Jello Hands" doesn't really want to.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> It's pretty obvious to me that "Jello Hands" thinks that she _should_ shoot, but really doesn't want to.
> All of her obstructions stem from her repressed fear and distrust of guns.
> Now, she's just making up excuses.
> If my Jean, less than 100 pounds when fully dressed and soaking wet, and only about five feet and one inch tall, can learn to successfully use a .45 ACP 1911, which she certainly did, then any fairly physically normal woman can do the same. But only if she really wants to.
> And "Jello Hands" doesn't really want to.


*Very valid observation here. Steve M1911A1 I agree 100%
*At the very least a effort can be made by her to get the basic fundamentals down on her choice for a SD firearm. I have educated all my family members on the use of our 1st. tier home defense firearms for safety just in case SHTF. Anyone can learn to use a .9mm pistol, PCC9 or a 1911 if they WANT to. Times have changed and so should their views on firearms if they want to have the capability to defend themselves.
*Kudos to anyone that helps new shooters too. Very important to know the safe use of firearms. Too bad people have waited so long to realize that our 2A rights are needed for our freedom!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I have a sister in law who has trouble racking slides until she settled on the Sig P238 .380 and loves it. A very soft shooting pistol and easy for her to manipulate.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Babbalou1956 said:


> Not me, a relative I'm teaching to shoot. She wants to buy a gun, take a shooting class & LTC class. But, there are A LOT of obstacles. She's learned not to trust pistols. Correct grip but lots of limp wrist failures on anything bigger than .22. Even with a S&W 380 EZ. She said my Ruger LCRX 38 has too much recoil, is too loud, the trigger is too heavy & in SA she doesn't have the strength to cock the hammer. That's with wadcutters & even weaker cowboy ammo. I suggested a heavier revolver for the recoil but she picked up a Ruger SP101 2.25" barrel & said "No way, too heavy." She shoots one gun quite well WHEN I put the laser on it. Taurus TX22. I've cleared a few jams on it while she shoots it so she doesn't trust it. Works fine when I shoot it. I'm thinking her only option is a Ruger LCRX .22 with a weaker hammer spring & just hope some rounds will fire. Ok, maybe shoot 32 H&R Magum out of a .327? Maybe but I see that 32 H&R ammo is getting scarce & expensive. And the Ruger 327 is 4.2 ounces heavier than the 38. Good grief my wife shoots a 40 ounce .357 all day & she's smaller. Taurus 380 revolver? Trigger is over 14 pounds I've read. So, anyone have any ideas? We went through this years ago after she got stalked but she never found the perfect gun so at 55 she's never been armed. This time her motivation is all the civil unrest & the left's threats to come into the suburbs & attack residents. She lives alone. I suggested a 410 shotgun for the house (five 000 buckshot pellets would hurt) but she wants something to carry too.


Not trying to be a "smart guy", but is she really old or have a physical handicap? Honestly, it sounds like she really should not own a gun, because nothing seems to work for her, not to mention you said she does not "trust" a pistol.

How about a PCC, or something like a Ruger 10/22 with good quality HV ammo, and a BX-15 or BX-25 magazine? Just saying.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

True, I do thinks she fears guns & is avoiding making a choice. She's been stalked twice & took an all day beginner handgun course years ago. She complained about every gun she tried there & never bought one. I just got a 3" Ruger LCRX 38 for my wife & she'll try it tomorrow. If her sister is interested in trying it I've got some really weak cowboy rounds, 105 grain @ 650 fps. If that's too much I'll suggest the .22 & tell her it's better than a big stick. I did tell her that if some big guy is trying to attack she won't be thinking about recoil, noise & aching wrists. I suggested one house gun & one carry gun. Money isn't a problem but she said she wants one gun for both. After this week it's up to her, I'm done.


----------



## TTT (May 3, 2020)

I think a Beretta Cheetah in .32 ACP could be ideal if you can find one. A model FS81 is two ounces lighter than a SP101 2.25". If you got your hands on one and it didn't work out, you wouldn't have trouble selling it.


----------



## TTT (May 3, 2020)

I also wonder how the Shield EZ compares to the newer .380 ACP version of the Walther CCP: https://waltherarms.com/ccp-m2-380/


----------



## TTT (May 3, 2020)

One last thing to consider. The ammo. I saved it where you need to start watching to see him shoot the CCP 380 and CCP 9mm with different types of ammo. You'll notice the ARX ammo coming out of the CCP is VERY controllable because it's only 56 grains (https://www.targetsportsusa.com/polycase-inceptor-380-ammo-56-grain-arx-p-75682.aspx): 



.

These lighter bullets will depend more on velocity than mass to build energy, and I know from shooting 65 gr. Underwood XD .357 SIG loads rated at 2100 fps and 636 ft. lbs. of energy that it feels more like a 9mm. I can only imagine a 56 gr. .380 out of the gas blowback design of the CCP would be both light shooting and very accurate.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks, I'll mention that Walther CCP 380 to her. I checked my local range & they rent the CCP 9mm but not the 380. I need to walk her through clearing malfunctions until she gets it.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Well, this one would be on the opposite end of the spectrum, but this particular model does have a muzzle-brake.


----------



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

Those are some badass guns for a granny


----------



## dirtygary (Oct 5, 2016)

I bought both my wife and daughter SIG 238s, and they can shoot them with ease. Once complaint they had initially on most guns was "it's too hard to pull back the slide" (to chamber a round). But no problem with the SIG. In retrospect I do not feel the guns was a wise choice for them because they just don't spend enough time getting familiar with it, As you know any single action autoloader has multiple "potential problem points" (i.e., FTF, FTE, clearing a jam, forgetting to take the safety off, or afraid to carry "cock and locked, etc.).
I'd recommend today a good quality 38 special revolver. Simple to use and is an effective SD cartridge.


----------

